# What is your favourite Torrent app?



## Hatsu (Dec 19, 2009)

Well, what is yours?

Mine is uTorrent


----------



## Raika (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't use torrents. But I tried utorrent once.


----------



## zuron7 (Dec 19, 2009)

It's uTorrent anyday.
But did try limewire once and found it nice.


----------



## Deleted-167431 (Dec 19, 2009)

Halite.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 19, 2009)

I haven't used torrents in like 6 years or so, I used to use Azureus.


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 19, 2009)

utorrent.

More then one word...


----------



## Fat D (Dec 19, 2009)

I used to use Azureus, but I switched to uTorrent with Win7 and rarely regret it.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 19, 2009)

µTorrent for me

but I don't use it much recently (JDownloader ftw!)


----------



## zeromac (Dec 19, 2009)

utorrent cos its the most popular


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 19, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> µTorrent for me
> 
> but I don't use it much recently (JDownloader ftw!)


Same for me. JDownloader is everything I need 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But if I use a torrent-client it`s definitely µTorrent)


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 19, 2009)

My ultimate combination is µTorrent + jDownloader!


----------



## Cyan (Dec 19, 2009)

Azu 3.0.4.2 with old skin, I don't like newer version & skin, and I've set all the option and plugins like I'm very content of the result (even if it's ram consuming x_x).
I wouldn't change now.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 19, 2009)

uTorrent all the way.


----------



## wildfire95 (Dec 19, 2009)

For Windows - uTorrent.
For Linux - Vuze / Azureus.

Of course you could run uTorrent via WINE - but hey, Vuze is native Linux so why not try it out - and it has a fantastic look and interface. + for people who used to say it was a resource hog, it now uses 3x less memory.


----------



## Elritha (Dec 19, 2009)

Utorrent for Windows.
Rtorrent for Linux.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 19, 2009)

Used to use uTorrent for the two things I've ever torrented (which were 2 eBooks).

Nowadays I never use torrents. I use JDownloader + Megaupload links.


----------



## pu|se (Dec 19, 2009)

I have to admit I'm a torrentoholic
Always have used azureus/vuze
but the new skin sucks so I'm using the old Interface


----------



## Translucentbill (Dec 19, 2009)

I use bittorrent, i never realized that bittorrent and utorrent were pretty much the EXACT same hahaha


----------



## Theraima (Dec 19, 2009)

BitTorrent. Though I only use it to download movies lol.


----------



## watex5 (Dec 19, 2009)

BitTorrent, its like...the exact same as uTorrent


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 19, 2009)

uTorrent. I used to use Vuze but that just sucks.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 20, 2009)

didn't use torrent apps for years', used azureus vuze back then to load animes, not more, to lame for everything else


----------



## 67birdman (Dec 20, 2009)

I use Vuze, its awesome, has a search engine too...Basically everything in one package


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 20, 2009)

I mainly use uTorrent. I tried vuze. It's ok I guess, a bit of a 'usuage hog' though.


----------



## Midna (Dec 21, 2009)

I use the Mac client Transmission. It's brilliantly simple.


----------



## driverzx (Dec 21, 2009)

I use uTorrent _if_ I use Torrents.
Newsgroup FTW!


----------



## WildWon (Dec 21, 2009)

I was using Azureus (then Vuze, i suppose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) but i haven't done any torrenting since my PC took a poop. Once i get it back, i'll be giving utorrent and jdownloader a try (they both sound quite spiffy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 21, 2009)

BitTorrent for Windows 7.
µTorrent for Snow Leopard.
And the regular Torrent Client Transmission with Ubuntu for Linux. (Excelent IMO)


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been using uTorrent for a long time. It's still a pretty light program, and it has plenty of features.

Bittorent used to be one of the worst clients, but I heard they started copying uTorrent's interface


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 30, 2009)

uTorrent. I love being able to type timspc/gui into any browser on any of my PCs and start a download remotely. I'm sure other clients have this, but uTorrent got to me first


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Theraima said:
			
		

> BitTorrent. Though I only use it to download movies lol.



Doesn't everybody?


----------



## Demonbart (Dec 30, 2009)

utorrent, I hate programs like limewire


----------



## Lubbo (Dec 30, 2009)

uTorrent - for big files like movies, games, programs with cracks, albums

Limewire - for singles (music)


----------



## Talaria (Dec 30, 2009)

Vuse/Azureus.


----------



## razorback78 (Jan 2, 2010)

i always use utorrent.


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 2, 2010)

uTorrent.
It's just so, fast. Not to mention, it doesn't popup every couple of minutes with an error.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Turtle said:
			
		

> uTorrent.
> It's just so, fast. Not to mention, it doesn't popup every couple of minutes with an error.


Speaking of uTorrent, using it now!


----------



## BoxShot (Jan 2, 2010)

uTorrent

I don't use torrents really.


----------



## rayben (Jan 2, 2010)

Ktorrent on Ubuntu.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 2, 2010)

rayben said:
			
		

> Ktorrent on Ubuntu.


I really recommend this for linux users. Fast and with slightly more options than uTorrent.


----------



## prowler (Jan 2, 2010)

JDownloader for direct downloads.
and I never use torrents


----------



## Raiser (Jan 2, 2010)

uTorrent for me.


----------



## KDH (Jan 2, 2010)

Deluge-svn on ArchLinux. Used to use Transmission, but that was a while ago.

Might not use torrents as much anymore though, I set up NNTPGrab (usenet binary downloader) yesterday.


----------



## Olyfes (Jan 2, 2010)

Uttorent 

I alway used it on my old comp and downloaded Game's (iso's) on 1,2mb p/s with uttorent  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




now i have a new laptop and don't use torrents anymore


----------



## cogitech (Jan 11, 2010)

driverzx said:
			
		

> Newsgroup FTW!



+1

Usenet is the shit.


----------



## kingsanto (Jan 11, 2010)

µTorrent


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 11, 2010)

I Use utorrent.


----------



## Okami Wolfen (Jan 12, 2010)

Vuze.

Blue frog mascot = win.


----------



## fristi (Jan 12, 2010)

transmission.

linux = win.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Jan 12, 2010)

Used to use Limewire.

Haven't used any in about 2 years though.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't really use torrents, except for getting Linux isos and such. When I do, I use Flashget or Transmission.


----------



## asdf (Jan 17, 2010)

µTorrent


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

I thought we weren't allowed to discuss torrents on here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, mine's µTorrent of course.


----------



## Bludog (Feb 11, 2010)

uTorrent in multiple instances!!


----------



## Acenima (Mar 1, 2010)

Utorrent for me


----------



## bultmus (Mar 10, 2010)

µTorrent


----------



## Aman27deep (Mar 14, 2010)

seriously have to say utorrent for windows is awesome!


----------



## Mr.Mysterio (Mar 14, 2010)

Bittorrent. Rarely use it though!
Some Wii games and some movies.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2010)

I always use µTorrent


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 14, 2010)

i prefer downloading things from Megaupload but if i have no choice but to download a torrent i use µTorrent


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 14, 2010)

I used to use uTorrent but then I had problems with it. A lot of problems. Then I switched to BitTorrent and it's like uTorrent without any problems for me. It's even faster than uTorrent used to be.

I use Frostwire for my music because I noticed that Limewire's been really slowing on me, then I tried Frostwire and it was pretty fast.

For any other downloads, I use Orbit Downloader. It turns my 50 kb/s speed on my browser to 100kb/s.


----------



## Jasper07 (Mar 14, 2010)

vuze, because I can connect it to my ps3 with devices.


----------



## yesjohn (Mar 14, 2010)

on windows utorrent and on mac os x transmission


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 14, 2010)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> I used to use uTorrent but then I had problems with it. A lot of problems. Then I switched to BitTorrent and it's like uTorrent without any problems for me. It's even faster than uTorrent used to be.
> 
> I use Frostwire for my music because I noticed that Limewire's been really slowing on me, then I tried Frostwire and it was pretty fast.
> 
> For any other downloads, I use Orbit Downloader. It turns my 50 kb/s speed on my browser to 100kb/s.



Thats because your browser is sharing the bandwidth and still letting you browse fairly smoothly whilst downloading. With a download manager, like orbit, its rapes your internet and maxes it out. i get 10kb/s with my browser, for example, but a constant 30kb/s with and download manager (yet whilst downloading at that speed, HTTP browsing is out of the question)


----------



## papyrus (Mar 14, 2010)

µTorrent  user here. Had used for quite sometime now, best torrent app IMO.


----------

